# Demonbane Vs Featherine(Umineko)



## Tamhan (Oct 30, 2016)

Featherine decides she doesn't like shitty pedobane.

She decides to destroy the universe, starting from top to bottom.

How far does she get?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 30, 2016)

The only thing worse than a multiversal thread is a megaversal thread.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Oct 30, 2016)

this is not going anywhere decent.


----------



## RavenSupreme (Oct 30, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> The only thing worse than a multiversal thread is a megaversal thread.


but what about omniversal threads?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BreakFlame (Oct 31, 2016)

lokoxDZz said:


> this is not going anywhere decent.



We're talking about a show whose main premise is giant robots based around the Cthullu Mythos and yet still felt the need to sexualize underage girls.

Decent got left behind a couple universes ago.


----------



## Fang (Oct 31, 2016)

Ed Bighead soloes both


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 31, 2016)

RavenSupreme said:


> but what about omniversal threads?


In that case the mods win.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Galo de Lion (Oct 31, 2016)

Featherine stomps for being from a far better series.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## John Wayne (Oct 31, 2016)

She gets to EGD who she stalemates. Both have feats of trumping other Megaversal characters.

Featherine stomps in quality though.


----------



## Toaa (Oct 31, 2016)

....dante kills both with multiversal pizza

Only acceptable answer


----------



## Weather (Oct 31, 2016)

Demonbaneverse got already destroyed by Kancolle.

And yes I'm serious.


----------



## John Wayne (Oct 31, 2016)

Actually yes do explain, you're kinda implying Kancolle is above Megaversal.


----------



## Fang (Oct 31, 2016)

He's talking about the creator being obsessed with the game.


----------



## Weather (Oct 31, 2016)

So obsessed he killed everyone in the verse sans one or to characters to get it done with and keep playing.

And yes this is serious.



> Long story short:
> 
> Haganeya hasn't done anything on Demonbane for a long time despite many proposal on new projects.
> ->
> ...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Blocky (Oct 31, 2016)

Even Elder God Demanbane?

But isn't that non-canon tho?


----------



## trexalfa (Nov 1, 2016)

Expecting Pedobane to get turned into a bloody smear. 



Blocky said:


> Even Elder God Demanbane?
> 
> But isn't that non-canon tho?


Elder God Demonbane doesn't show up in DYN Freaks from what I know. Hakaishin Demonbane kills the fuck out of everything though. 

And yes, it is canon. Very much so.


----------



## Hachibi (Nov 1, 2016)

"This trash will be erased in an instant"
-probably what she will write

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Empress Angeline (Nov 1, 2016)

Featherine>Elder God Demonbane. She can use her plot manipulation to win.


----------



## Tamhan (Nov 4, 2016)

[CITATION NEEDED] said:


> Featherine>Elder God Demonbane. She can use her plot manipulation to win.


Elder God Demonbane is pretty impressive though.


----------



## Empress Angeline (Nov 4, 2016)

Tamhan said:


> Elder God Demonbane is pretty impressive though.


...Yes, but not compared to featherine.


----------



## Solar (Nov 4, 2016)

Depends on how strong you think EGD is.


----------



## Empress Angeline (Nov 4, 2016)

Frederica Bernkastel said:


> Depends on how strong you think EGD is.


Weaker than featherine

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## BreakFlame (Nov 4, 2016)

I'm tempted to argue for Demonbane just because Emp is arguing against him.


----------



## John Wayne (Nov 4, 2016)

Pls Don't. I'll send angry cats at you.


----------



## BreakFlame (Nov 4, 2016)

Only because you asked nicely


----------



## Empress Angeline (Nov 4, 2016)

Demonaband and Unimeko are both among the four most powerful verses in fiction.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Nov 4, 2016)

Wait 
Why I see reputation?


----------



## Tamhan (Nov 5, 2016)

[CITATION NEEDED] said:


> Demonaband and Unimeko are both among the four most powerful verses in fiction.


No Doctor Who?


----------



## Empress Angeline (Nov 5, 2016)

Tamhan said:


> No Doctor Who?


...Well I listed two and said their were four, but not in the top four, just the top ten.


----------



## BreakFlame (Nov 5, 2016)

[CITATION NEEDED] said:


> Demonbane and Umineko are both among the four most powerful verses in fiction.



I'm pretty sure there are more than two others who punch in at that level, but I assume the two you have in mind are Marvel and DC, right?


----------



## John Wayne (Nov 5, 2016)

BreakFlame said:


> I'm pretty sure there are more than two others who punch in at that level, but I assume the two you have in mind are Marvel and DC, right?



Look at who it is.


----------



## Keollyn (Nov 5, 2016)

Demonbane even breaks top 5?


----------



## Empress Angeline (Nov 5, 2016)

BreakFlame said:


> I'm pretty sure there are more than two others who punch in at that level, but I assume the two you have in mind are Marvel and DC, right?


DC comics and Stephan King's Dark Tower series.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BreakFlame (Nov 5, 2016)

[CITATION NEEDED] said:


> DC comics and Stephan King's Dark Tower series.



So do you have Marvel at a separate, higher tier or are you actually suggesting that DC outranks Marvel?

Marvel has Squirrel Girl.


No one outranks Squirrel Girl.


----------



## Empress Angeline (Nov 5, 2016)

BreakFlame said:


> So do you have Marvel at a separate, higher tier or are you actually suggesting that DC outranks Marvel?
> 
> Marvel has Squirrel Girl.
> 
> ...


DC outranks Marvel. I'd even go as far to say that Dream of The Endless>>>>>>>>>TOAA.

Also Squirrel Girl is vulnerable to being recorded. Anyone in DC with a camera can beat her.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## John Wayne (Nov 5, 2016)

Lol based on what?


----------



## BreakFlame (Nov 5, 2016)

[CITATION NEEDED] said:


> DC outranks Marvel. I'd even go as far to say that Dream of The Endless>>>>>>>>>TOAA.
> 
> Also Squirrel Girl is vulnerable to being recorded. Anyone in DC with a camera can beat her.



*sigh*

I was trying to give you a chance to write it off as a joke.

Anyway, TOAA is apparently far more consistent than the Presence when it comes to being omnipotent. And nothing else either verse has comes anywhere near those two. So Marvel is still tentatively ranked higher. Not to mention Marvel has a much larger cosmic tier than DC does.

If it makes you feel better, DC tends to have stronger mainstreamers (i.e. JLA >>> Avengers one-to-one) as I understand it.


----------



## Empress Angeline (Nov 5, 2016)

John Wayne said:


> Lol based on what?


 and characters transcending it. Unimeko Demonbane DC and Dark Tower are the only ones to have this. Ergo, they are the four strongest franchises.


BreakFlame said:


> Anyway, TOAA is apparently far more consistent than the Presence when it comes to being omnipotent.


...The presence has fought others and struggled but TOAA is not omnipotent that is a NLF.


BreakFlame said:


> And nothing else either verse has comes anywhere near those two. So Marvel is still tentatively ranked higher.


...You do realize overmonitor is canonically WAY above presence?


BreakFlame said:


> So Marvel is still tentatively ranked higher. Not to mention Marvel has a much larger cosmic tier than DC does.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA no.


BreakFlame said:


> If it makes you feel better, DC tends to have stronger mainstreamers (i.e. JLA >>> Avengers one-to-one) as I understand it.


Actually I would argue it to be mainly the other way around.


----------



## BreakFlame (Nov 5, 2016)

[CITATION NEEDED] said:


> and characters transcending it. Unimeko Demonbane DC and Dark Tower are the only ones to have this. Ergo, they are the four strongest franchises.





[CITATION NEEDED] said:


> ...The presence has fought others and struggled but TOAA is not omnipotent that is a NLF.



He's the omnipotent of the verse the OBD recognizes as the strongest. So yeah, he's functionally omnipotent.



[CITATION NEEDED] said:


> ...You do realize overmonitor is canonically WAY above presence?



The Overmonitor is the infinite canvas on which the explicitly infinite DC Multiverse is written. TOAA created the infinite canvas on which Marvel, an explicitly infinite universe, is written, and also has authority over more than that canvas.

They can shuffle the omnipotent as much as they like, it's still the same throne.



[CITATION NEEDED] said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA no.



This is no more up for debate than Superman being multiversal was.



[CITATION NEEDED] said:


> Actually I would argue it to be mainly the other way around.



That, on the other hand, is a debate I wouldn't mind.


----------



## Empress Angeline (Nov 5, 2016)

BreakFlame said:


> He's the omnipotent of the verse the OBD recognizes as the strongest. So yeah, he's functionally omnipotent.


...Wait, OBD recognizes Marvel as the strongest multiverse? Stronger than unimeko and demonbane? HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


BreakFlame said:


> The Overmonitor is the infinite canvas on which the explicitly infinite DC Multiverse is written. TOAA created the infinite canvas on which Marvel, an explicitly infinite universe, is written, and also has authority over more than that canvas.


DC has infinite layers to it's reality whereas Marvel has only four, universe, multiverse, megaverse, and omniverse.


BreakFlame said:


> This is no more up for debate than Superman being multiversal was.


PROVE MARVELS COSMICS>DCS COSMICS. I still say Dream of the endless>TOAA.


BreakFlame said:


> That, on the other hand, is a debate I wouldn't mind.


Yeah the lower levels of DC are weaker than low Marvel but the top of DC are way above the top of Marvel


----------



## Keollyn (Nov 5, 2016)

Demonbane isnt even stronger than Suikoden..


----------



## John Wayne (Nov 5, 2016)

Infinite hierarchy bullshit.


----------



## Empress Angeline (Nov 5, 2016)

Keollyn said:


> Demonbane isnt even stronger than Suikoden..


What's Suikoden? But if Suikoden is stronger than demonabne Suikoden must be pretty strong.


John Wayne said:


> Infinite hierarchy bullshit.


What? It's true. And it makes them the four strongest.


----------



## Keollyn (Nov 5, 2016)

VS Battle tiering besto


----------



## Keollyn (Nov 5, 2016)

[CITATION NEEDED] said:


> What's Suikoden? But if Suikoden is stronger than demonabne Suikoden must be pretty strong.
> 
> What? It's true. And it makes them the four strongest.



A series stronger than Demonbane, but weaker than Marvel.

Thus wtf is Demonbane doing in top 4?

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## John Wayne (Nov 5, 2016)

Keollyn said:


> VS Battle tiering besto



Not even that lol. VS battle tiering has TOAA really high.


----------



## Empress Angeline (Nov 5, 2016)

Keollyn said:


> A series stronger than Demonbane, but weaker than Marvel.
> 
> Thus wtf is Demonbane doing in top 4?


Demonbane has infinite realities infinitely smaller than realities in every reality. It has an infinite hierarchy, and thus is up with the only four series to have infinite hierarchies. Demonbane is>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>^(infinitely more)>>>>>>Marvel.


John Wayne said:


> Not even that lol. VS battle tiering has TOAA really high.


I'm not even using VSbattles tiering


----------



## John Wayne (Nov 5, 2016)

I've unfortunately read that trashy shit and NO IT DOESN'T.


----------



## BreakFlame (Nov 5, 2016)

Oooooh boy.

Emp, my boy, buddy, chum, homeslice, pal, hombre......think real hard about where this led last time.


Your tiering BS is no more legit or acceptable than when it got shoved into the dirt last time, dragging you with it.

Your attempts at pushing your headcannon nonsense are just going to be ridiculed like last time, and you along with it.

Your obsessive love of DC is only going to garner small amounts of pity and large amounts of hate, which will also transfer to you personally.


Do you really like being a laughing stock that much?


----------



## Keollyn (Nov 5, 2016)

Unlimited Tier Works is upon us.


----------



## Keollyn (Nov 6, 2016)

BreakFlame said:


> Oooooh boy.
> 
> Emp, my boy, buddy, chum, homeslice, pal, hombre......think real hard about where this led last time.
> 
> ...


Wait? He already tried to push this before?


----------



## Empress Angeline (Nov 6, 2016)

Keollyn said:


> VS Battle tiering besto


I'm not even using vs tiering if I did Lovecraft would be above Dark Tower and it's not.



BreakFlame said:


> Oooooh boy.
> 
> Emp, my boy, buddy, chum, homeslice, pal, hombre......think real hard about where this led last time.
> 
> ...


It's not even dimensional.


BreakFlame said:


> Your obsessive love of DC is only going to garner small amounts of pity and large amounts of hate, which will also transfer to you personally.


DC has an infinite cosmology.


John Wayne said:


> I've unfortunately read that trashy shit and NO IT DOESN'T.



I'm not using it though


----------



## John Wayne (Nov 6, 2016)

Keollyn said:


> Wait? He already tried to push this before?



He made the Gan (Dark Tower) vs all of fiction thread.


----------



## Empress Angeline (Nov 6, 2016)

John Wayne said:


> He made the Gan (Dark Tower) vs all of fiction thread.


Dark Tower beats every verse other than unimeko DC and Demonbane


----------



## Keollyn (Nov 6, 2016)

Oh man, where was I? Would have love to see that trainwreck.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Nov 6, 2016)

Just don't fall for his bait.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Empress Angeline (Nov 6, 2016)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> Just don't fall for his bait.


Bait? I'm not trolling I'm being serious.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Disagree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## John Wayne (Nov 6, 2016)

[CITATION NEEDED] said:


> Bait? I'm not trolling I'm being serious.



[Citation Needed]

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Empress Angeline (Nov 6, 2016)

John Wayne said:


> [Citation Needed]


Prove I'm trolling


----------



## John Wayne (Nov 6, 2016)

Don't need to. You're doing a pretty good job yourself.


----------



## Empress Angeline (Nov 6, 2016)

John Wayne said:


> Don't need to. You're doing a pretty good job yourself.


How? What have I said that is trolling?


----------



## Keollyn (Nov 6, 2016)

[CITATION NEEDED] said:


> How? What have I said that is trolling?





[CITATION NEEDED] said:


> Dark Tower beats every verse other than unimeko DC and Demonbane


----------



## Empress Angeline (Nov 6, 2016)

Keollyn said:


> *Snip*


And I genuinely believe that. At absolute worst that makes me a major wanker of DC Dark Tower Unimeko and Demonbane.


----------



## Monna (Nov 6, 2016)

Rosa with a shotgun solos

GOLDEN DREAM

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## John Wayne (Nov 6, 2016)

More like worldend_dominator

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Monna (Nov 6, 2016)

Rosa will open a hole in the back of your neck for disliking her GOLDEN DREAM

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Empress Angeline (Nov 6, 2016)

John Wayne said:


> More like worldend_dominator


Don't know who that is but at worst I'm a wanker.


----------



## BreakFlame (Nov 6, 2016)

[CITATION NEEDED] said:


> Prove I'm trolling



Okay.













And this thread as lucky number seven. You're trolling.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Keollyn (Nov 6, 2016)

As long as you admit to wanking. The first step you know.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## John Wayne (Nov 6, 2016)

[CITATION NEEDED] said:


> Don't know who that is but at worst I'm a wanker.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Monna (Nov 6, 2016)

Rosa isn't even needed. Natsuhi with a shotgun solos this.


----------



## John Wayne (Nov 6, 2016)

Gohda soloes too if it's in the kitchen.


----------



## Monna (Nov 6, 2016)

Magical Gohda Chef is too OP

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Empress Angeline (Nov 6, 2016)

Featherine solos Demonbane


----------



## BreakFlame (Nov 6, 2016)

[CITATION NEEDED] said:


> Featherine solos Demonbane



Damn, I almost rejected that on reflex. 

I see what you're doing with your reverse psychology bullshit, boy, and we'll have none of that.


----------



## Empress Angeline (Nov 6, 2016)

BreakFlame said:


> Damn, I almost rejected that on reflex.
> 
> I see what you're doing with your reverse psychology bullshit, boy, and we'll have none of that.


It's not. Her plot manipulation is enough to win.


----------



## BreakFlame (Nov 6, 2016)

Well, yes, but given your track record I'm more inclined to believe you went for the right person in an attempt to get us to shoot it down out of spite rather than us actually getting through to you.


----------



## John Wayne (Nov 6, 2016)

Somebody add it to her profile then.


----------



## Empress Angeline (Nov 6, 2016)

BreakFlame said:


> Well, yes, but given your track record I'm more inclined to believe you went for the right person in an attempt to get us to shoot it down out of spite rather than us actually getting through to you.


No Featherine stomps


----------



## Empress Angeline (Nov 6, 2016)

BreakFlame said:


> Okay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not


----------



## Bad Wolf (Nov 6, 2016)

You mean strongest by feats? I'm sure even Marvel have some crazy good feats. And if we don't consider the "I'm omnipotent" as a feats even using an infinite hierarchy is a bit shaky. I understand using infinity for the size of universe, but other stuff...


----------



## Empress Angeline (Nov 6, 2016)

Bad Wolf said:


> You mean strongest by feats? I'm sure even Marvel have some crazy good feats. And if we don't consider the "I'm omnipotent" as a feats even using an infinite hierarchy is a bit shaky. I understand using infinity for the size of universe, but other stuff...


Infinite hierarchy is infinitely above being infinitely above a finite hierarchy.


----------



## Countless Insect (Nov 6, 2016)

[CITATION NEEDED] said:


> Infinite hierarchy is infinitely above being infinitely above a finite hierarchy.


Did you miss taking your pills today?


----------



## BreakFlame (Nov 6, 2016)

Emp, you're doing the Suggs thing again. Stop it.


----------



## Empress Angeline (Nov 6, 2016)

Countless Insect said:


> Did you miss taking your pills today?


No this is legit and a good argument


BreakFlame said:


> Emp, you're doing the Suggs thing again. Stop it.


Suggs thing?


----------



## Solar (Nov 6, 2016)

I'd like to note that this multiversal thread only went bad due to the dupe. And I don't mean my OP dupe.


----------



## BreakFlame (Nov 6, 2016)

"Infinitely beyond infinitely above" is the same kind of BS he uses in his OC powerchar*ahem* "stories".


----------



## BreakFlame (Nov 6, 2016)

Frederica Bernkastel said:


> I'd like to note that this multiversal thread only went bad due to the dupe.



Mostly because people actually like Featherine and put some effort into her fights.

We had another fairly good one with her and CA Supes. Had an interesting discussion on characters who could manipulate the meta.


----------



## Solar (Nov 6, 2016)

BreakFlame said:


> Mostly because people actually like Featherine and put some effort into her fights.
> 
> We had another fairly good one with her and CA Supes. Had an interesting discussion on characters who could manipulate the meta.



Well nks that you brought that up: did she lose that fight or was it inconclusive? Too lazy to read through all of that.


----------



## John Wayne (Nov 6, 2016)

I don't think any version of Superman could  beat Featherine.


----------



## BreakFlame (Nov 6, 2016)

Frederica Bernkastel said:


> Well nks that you brought that up: did she lose that fight or was it inconclusive? Too lazy to read through all of that.



I think we have it to Supes, though I admit to bias since that's the side I was arguing for and it's been awhile.

The argument revolves around CA Supes being an untouchable story or whatever in counter to Featherines writer stuff.

It got very meta. Fun though.


----------



## Solar (Nov 6, 2016)

Well, since we just got a disagreement right there, I suppose I should just leave that one alone lol


----------



## Empress Angeline (Nov 6, 2016)

John Wayne said:


> I don't think any version of Superman could  beat Featherine.


Sword of Superman Superman?


----------



## Countless Insect (Nov 6, 2016)

[CITATION NEEDED] said:


> No this is legit and a good argument


An oxymoron coming from the likes of you


----------



## Tamhan (Nov 6, 2016)

So how would Featherine do against EGD?


----------



## Empress Angeline (Nov 6, 2016)

Countless Insect said:


> An oxymoron coming from the likes of you


*Sigh*


Tamhan said:


> So how would Featherine do against EGD?


Stomps him.


----------



## Blocky (Nov 6, 2016)

Still acting like a dumb person huh Emp?

You're never gonna improve yourself at this rate.


----------



## Empress Angeline (Nov 6, 2016)

Blocky said:


> Still acting like a dumb person huh Emp?
> 
> You're never gonna improve yourself at this rate.


What did I do dumb?


----------



## Keollyn (Nov 6, 2016)

Signing up would be my first guess.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Empress Angeline (Nov 6, 2016)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


>


What?


Keollyn said:


> Signing up would be my first guess.


What?


----------



## Hachibi (Nov 6, 2016)

Are you stealing Stone Cold's Whats chants?

They really fit you tbh in how it's used by the crowds


----------



## Hachibi (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## Empress Angeline (Nov 6, 2016)

Blocky said:


> Exactly.


...What did I? Tell me.
what did you tell me?


----------



## BreakFlame (Nov 7, 2016)

Your primary offense was your Superman wank, which you then compounded with trying to shove your tiering system down everyone's throats.

Both were initially laughed off till your persistence pissed someone off and they confronted you seriously and shredded you like wet tissue paper. 

At which point you started whining and repeating your arguments in exactly the same way as your original statement, and ignoring any attempt to explain why they weren't accepted.

Eventually your degraded into the forum joke, and yet somehow think you should be taken seriously while STILL PUSHING THE SAME DAMN ARGUMENTS. No one wants to deal with you anymore.


----------



## Toaa (Nov 7, 2016)

Then how powerful is the ichiban ushiro no daimao verse?


----------

